# Did Some Mods Today



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Wife went shopping so I went modding. The stupid flip up door under the stove had to go. I was going to flip it and ramona said why "don't you make it open like a cupboard door"? nuff said










She also wanted more closet space and since I use the bigger wardrobe she thought it would be nice if she could put "stuff" under the bed. I was going to put gas struts on the bed but once again she came up with a good alternative, so we are adding three doors to the front of the storage area with sliding storage behind them. The middle one is 17" wide and posed no problem finding a basket that would fit. Thank you Home Depot. The 2 outboard openings are only 15" and that is posing some problems so I will probably just build light weight drawers. Here is the first one done.

I cut the opening with a utility knife, no sawdust.









Tracks and platform in place. Some one was through using a water bed and "donated" the flakeboard to my project. Love the price.









Did my procurement at HD as there is no Lowes locally. got the bottom mount 24" tracks there and added an inner support the the tracks screw to that will also carry the adjacent track when I get to doing the other two compartments









Added a pair of blocks for the basket to locate on which allows the tray to be pulled out and pushed in. It also keeps the basked in place. and is very light weight.









door has a magnetic closure. The tracks are also "self closing", they have a depression at the back that helps them stay closed. I was going to swing the doors down, but the handle wouldn't let the door drop low enough to let the drawer fully extend,so all 3 will swing left to open.Then again that depends on if there is room for the hinges. Right door may have to swing right.









Doors came from Rocklers. $79. for 3 doors. This is much less expensive than what we priced at Home Depot. Got the lead on that source from this forum.
Bob


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

And all this time I thought you were a mechanic. You are a carpenter!!! Those mods look very nice and functional. I like the one for the cabinet door under the stove. Great job!!
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those are some very nice mods








How in the world did they come up with a door under the stove that flips up??








Ours thankfully flips down.

Your under bed storage solution is really great...very ingenious of you!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thats the exact mod I want to do under our bed on the RQS. Got a little tired of lifting that bed platform to try and grab something before I lost my grip and risked losing a limb from the weight...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice!







I especially like the feet in pic # 5 .....
















Tami


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The feet were intentional Tami. I have been waiting for someone to pick up on that. They relate to vacation pics from earlier threads. I'm retired so I'm always on vacation. And I waited till I was done with the tools before mixing the fruit juices with the rum and peach schnapps.LOL
Bob


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Great job Bob, those are some fantastic mods. A new twist on some old storage/access problems.
Keep the ideas flowing.

Greg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> The feet were intentional Tami. I have been waiting for someone to pick up on that. They relate to vacation pics from earlier threads. I'm retired so I'm always on vacation. And I waited till I was done with the tools before mixing the fruit juices with the rum and peach schnapps.LOL
> Bob


I FIGURED.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bob

awesome job














Mod looks great

Thor


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I got the other 2 doors on.









Here is an ida of how big that bin is.









I need to find bins tat fit the side compartments. They are about 2" narrower. I may have to dod this to the dinette now.
Thanks for all the kind words. This is really a super easy mod that takes about an hour to put in each door.
Bob


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Those are some very nice mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have to ask Gilligan......I think the door is SUPPOSED to flip down.......


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Fantastic idea with the under the bed storage!

Linda


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am so gonna steal your MOD with the laundry basket......


----------

